# Thyroid



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey guys,

So my DP/DR started with huge panic attacks and relentless anxiety. My aunt contacted me to inform me about her thyroid disease called
"Hashimoto's thyroiditis". Since the onset of her disease, she is suffering from anxiety and restlessness on and off. So I visited 3 docs,
all telling me I'm fine. But since DP is a plague, I went on with researching. There is a big Website in Germany filled with information about this disease.
Searching for DP,DR,anxiety and : BINGO !
Anxiety and DR are symptoms of a so called hypothyreoditis. I looked up for a specialist and made an appt. It turns out, my thyroid is NOT okay.
My Blood-Levels are somewhat okay, but the ultrasonic analysis revealed : my thyroid is shrunk. Actually my thyroid is as big as a thyroid from a healthy 6 year old girl, and I'm male.So tomorrow I will have a blood examination again, and I will be started taking hormones. The specialist told me, that many Docs do not have a clue, when it comes to thyroid problems. The standard bloodwork doesn't cover all the important values such as ft3 and ft4. The maximum limit of TSH was lowered to 2.5 from 5.0. My GP still uses 5.0, that's why my 2.7 was "okay" for him. I went through hell since i visited him back in January, and when hormones really make me recover....this would be a miracle.
Anyways, you should really check your Thyroid Levels, look for a specialist !! especially when your DPDR came from anxiety and panic.

Is there anyone, who can relate to this story ?

Hashimoto's disease : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hashimoto%27s_thyroiditis

I wish you all the best and i will keep you updated


----------



## junkinmahcranium (Jun 29, 2010)

Checked my thyroid.

It's A-OK.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

junkinmahcranium said:


> Checked my thyroid.
> 
> It's A-OK.


A-OK from you doctors or OK from yourself ? I wouldn't have revealed my hypothyreodism without myself checking for it.


----------



## Opus131 (Mar 23, 2010)

My thyroid fluctuates from being normal to being just an air into hypo. When my DP started i didn't know it was a symptom of anxiety and i thought i had some sort of neurological disease. According to some of the symptoms i was experiencing, my first diagnosis was thyroid disease. I've been put on synthroid for six weeks, which didn't do nothing, then sort of forgot about it. My values have been ok since (repeated testing), but now my thyroid is slightly off again. So now i'm on synthroid again, more out of desperation then anything else, since i have no illusion its going to help if it didn't before, when my symptoms weren't anywhere near as bad as they are now. Of course, if i was suffering from both DP/DR AND thyroid disease it might explain why my memory is almost completely gone. Between both diseases my brain wouldn't have a chance to cope.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

Opus131 said:


> My thyroid fluctuates from being normal to being just an air into hypo. When my DP started i didn't know it was a symptom of anxiety and i thought i had some sort of neurological disease. According to some of the symptoms i was experiencing, my first diagnosis was thyroid disease. I've been put on synthroid for six weeks, which didn't do nothing, then sort of forgot about it. My values have been ok since (repeated testing), but now my thyroid is slightly off again. So now i'm on synthroid again, more out of desperation then anything else, since i have no illusion its going to help if it didn't before, when my symptoms weren't anywhere near as bad as they are now. Of course, if i was suffering from both DP/DR AND thyroid disease it might explain why my memory is almost completely gone. Between both diseases my brain wouldn't have a chance to cope.


thyroid hormones do not bring instant relief. you have to raise the dosage slowly to find your right dosage. It can take months of taking hormones before you notice anything changing for the better. So hang in there, maybe you will get better in the long run.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Reading up on thyroid and then the pituitary gland again makes me think of Fringe







Can't wait for the new season..

Best of luck with the hormones and thanks for sharing.


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

I am sorry, but I will never believe that mild thyroid disease causes such a profound mental condition.. even people with severe, severe thyroid disease don't experience depersonalization


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

My thyroid is ok too had it checked, I dont know about particular individual circumstances but I looked into this a bit a while back and generally it is incredibly hard to burn out your thyroid by all accounts, you would need dozens of years working 14 hours a day with no holiday or any relaxation sort of extreme stress to damage it in a normal healthy person


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

danxiety said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So my DP/DR started with huge panic attacks and relentless anxiety. My aunt contacted me to inform me about her thyroid disease called
> "Hashimoto's thyroiditis". Since the onset of her disease, she is suffering from anxiety and restlessness on and off. So I visited 3 docs,
> ...


I've had hypothyroidism for many years and good docs don't diagnose by lab values alone but by symptoms. My TSH always hoverd around 2.5 or more and I have been on a small dose of Nature-throid (desiccated porcine thyroid) NOT synthetic Synthroid, etc. which makes you feel like crap and more anxious. Go to a different doc if they want to dx by lab values alone, they don't undrestand this disease. It does make DP worse if it is not managed properly with diet and vitamins. Nature-throid also called Westhroid is made by Western Research Labs in the US. Many docs won't prescibe it because they think it's not as beneficial as synthetic T4. But, then that's modern medicine for yah. Hope this helps.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

rob35235 said:


> I am sorry, but I will never believe that mild thyroid disease causes such a profound mental condition.. even people with severe, severe thyroid disease don't experience depersonalization


You can have a coma caused by thyroid malfunction. my thyroid is going to atrophy till it's gone ! thyroid malfunction can cause depression and anxiety. That's fact.
And if this is treated properly, DP/DR should subside. I told my psychiatrist today that i was diagnosed with hashimoto's thyreoditis, and she told me, that I will improve, taking the hormones.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

Guys,

my bloodwork came back. I have severe hypothyroidism. I need hormones. The docotors are sure that my panic disorder started with my thyroid malfunction.

Best wishes


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

danxiety said:


> Guys,
> 
> my bloodwork came back. I have severe hypothyroidism. I need hormones. The docotors are shure that my panic disorder started with my thyroid malfunction.
> 
> Best wishes


Best of luck with treatment


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

Pablo said:


> Best of luck with treatment


thank you so much ! I really hope that someone can relate to this, or decide to do a good check up by a specialst like me.
I will keep you guys updated. My TSH level is now 4,5. At onset of my symptoms it was at 2,7. Maximum TSH is 2.5


----------



## Opus131 (Mar 23, 2010)

Mine is 4.51. The maximum level according to the lab is 4.5. Those ranges seem way too arbitrary.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

The old lab maximum is 4.5
The newer ones are 2.5. In Germany, you get meds when your TSH is above 2.5 ! But TSH is not that important, ultrasonic analasys and ft4 are the keys
in diagnosis. My ultrasonic showed shrunk and destroyed tissue.

Look up here :

http://thyroid.about.com/od/gettestedanddiagnosed/a/normaltshlevel.htm


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

I checked my TSH a year ago and it was 5.2. I think the range of it in Israel is between 0.35-5.5.


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

http://thyroid.about.com/od/gettestedanddiagnosed/a/normaltshlevel.htm


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

EverDream said:


> I checked my TSH a year ago and it was 5.2. I think the range of it in Israel is between 0.35-5.5.


That's waaaaaay too high. Believe me ! I researched a lot about it. It's way too much.
Read the article i quoted above.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

I started experiencing problems in late 2009 and in january 2010 was diagnosed with a combo of hyper and hypo thyroidism. The doctors still haven't told me what it is exactly









But I've been on 50 mcg of Levothyroxine, the generic of Synthroid, and it helped immediately. The anxiety, palpitations,breathlessness, excessive hunger,diarrhea, hypoglycemic attacks (which I had never experienced before) went away. I still had problems, but the doctors further discovered that I also have Poly-cystic Ovarian Syndrome, another disorder doctors know little about.

Though I know there are other biological and psychological factors at hand, *I'm sure the thryoid problem had something to do with triggering the DP *because before I was on the Levothyroxine, I had smoked weed one particular time and I had a hypoglycemic attack which fully manifested the DP/DR.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> I started experiencing problems in late 2009 and in january 2010 was diagnosed with a combo of hyper and hypo thyroidism. The doctors still haven't told me what it is exactly


That's typical for hashimoto's thyreoditis. It usually starts with hyperthyreodism and then it turns into constant hypothyreodism. You should have a ultrasonic analasysis, it shows the damaged tissue that goes with this disorder.Great that you feel better anyway. I started the levothyroxin today and I feel slightly better. But it will take weeks to months till I reached my dosage. I have to rise slowly, to avoid artificial hyperthyreodism.

Best wishes


----------



## kate7 (Jul 25, 2010)

yes i know person who has very hyper active thyroid but never experienced dp/dr


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

kate7 said:


> yes i know person who has very hyper active thyroid but never experienced dp/dr


yes, and i know people that have. There are physical reasons for anxiety and panic attacks, Period.
And anxiety and panic triggers DR/DP. It's that simple.But Pdocs don't care. They want to earn money.None of my
pdocs admitted that thyroid malfunction can induce anxiety. Psychoactive drugs even interfere with hormon imbalance
and screw you even more up.I do not claim that this a solution for everybody,but for some it could be.In my opinion, any physical reason should be ruled out BEFORE handing out psychoactive drugs.

If only one person reveals the same disorder like me, it was worth posting it.

look for "mental" and "visual disturbances"
http://www.tpa-uk.org.uk/symptoms_hypot.pdf






If anyone is interested in further information in German, feel free to PM me.

Best wishes


----------



## mhr4 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey Group,

I'm brand new to this forum but not new to DP/DR. I'm currently seeing a couple of different specialists who are in the process of optimizing my hormone levels and nutritional status. We've run into a bump in the road though. My lab values and my symptoms all indicate that I should be on thyroid medication but when I try and get on it, my DP gets worse. Even at a small starting dose of 5 mcg of T3 my DP will get substantially worse. My docs think that I have other underlying issues that are preventing the thryoid medication from working. So, we are in the process of investigating those areas.

I'm posting because I'm wondering if anyone else has had this problem? It seems that my nervous system is so sensitive to any changes that virtually anything I do to it, even when it is something that is healthy for it, worsens my DP. Any info/help is greatly apprecaited.

Thanks,,

Mike


----------



## Perceptions1 (Jul 25, 2016)

This discussion began in 2010...its 2017 and im able to relate to this. I'm having my thyroid lab done in a few days from this posting and im hoping to get an answer for my dp/dr.

this dp/dr has and is ruining my existence.


----------



## Notme (Jan 12, 2017)

Please don't put your eggs all in one basket. I had hashimoto's disease and mine thyroid was taken out. I now take armour thyroid. Still have dp/dr, depression and anxiety.


----------



## Perceptions1 (Jul 25, 2016)

As long as I get an answer. I hope to check for mold toxicity, Lyme disease, thyroid and hormones...i realize that dp/dr can be a result of early infant/childhood trauma.


----------

